# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Nderohet pas vdekjes albanologu dhe perkthyesi spanjoll Ramon Sanchez Lizarralde

## Albo

*Presidenti Nishani dekoron albanologun dhe përkthyesin e shquar spanjoll, Ramon Sanchez Lizarralde (pas vdekjes) me Medaljen e Mirënjohjes*

Presidenti i Republikës, Bujar Nishani duke vlerësuar punën dhe veprën e albanologut, kritikut letrar dhe përkthyesit të shquar spanjoll, Ramon Sanchez Lizarralde, e dekoroi atë me Medaljen e Mirënjohjes (pas vdekjes) me motivacionin: Studioi dhe punoi  me profesionalizëm e pasion gjuhën, kulturën dhe historinë e shqiptarëve, dhe përçoi nëpër botë vlerat e shqiptarëve dhe kombit të tyre, duke u shndërruar në një ambasador vullnetar dhe të dashuruar pas mirësive që ata përfaqësojnë,

Presidenti Nishani duke i dorëzuar medaljen zonjës Lizarralde, vuri në dukje se po vlerësohet: një kontribues i madh i kulturës shqiptare, por dhe i kulturës spanjolle në kontekstin e rëndësisë dhe të mirënjohjes që shoqëria dhe shteti shqiptar, i kushton në tërësi kulturës, por edhe të gjithë atyre që e bëjnë këtë kulturë një instrument të pasurimit shpirtëror të njerëzve.

Presidenca

----------

